# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  ndikimi i folklorit ne letersine shqipe

## enis.bera

Folklori ka nje rol vertet te rendesishem ne letersine e nje vendi.folklori yne eshte shume I pasur,ku mund te permendim Ciklin  e Kreshnikeve,me Mujin dhe Halilin,Gjergj Elez Aline etj. Në qendër të këtij cikli qëndrojnë bëmat e çetës së kreshnikëve, si edhe kundërshtarët e tyre, “kralë” e “kapedanë” veçanërisht nga viset bregdetare.Lufta e kreshnikëve është vendosur në një kohë e në një ambient që s’njeh ende armët e zjarrit. Nga brendia e tyre dhe botëkuptimi shoqëror, nga elementët artistikë që përmbajnë, këngët e kreshnikëve të çojnë në një periudhë më të hershme se shekujt e pushtimit osman. Bashkë me eposin, , shqiptarët kishin krijuar gjithashtu fondin e baladave, të cilat vinin si kujtime tronditëse të epokave të shkuara. Njëra prej tyre është ajo që njihet në jug me emrin e Konstandinit dhe Doruntinës, kurse në veri me emrin “Kënga e Halil Garrisë”. Balada e Kostandinit dhe Doruntinës shpesh është trajtuar si kryevepër që ngre lart kultin e besës, shenjtërinë e fjalës së dhënë, për hir të së cilës mallkimi mund të të ndjekë në këtë jetë dhe në tjetrën. Mesazhi i besës është i pranishëm në frymën e baladës, por para këtij mesazhi është fryma e fuqisë së njeriut për të riardhur në këtë jetë.Krahas krijimtaris gojore,ne kete koha filluan te dalin dhe mjaft shkrime tjera sic ishin:koleksioni i kodikëve që përbën një prej pasurive më të rëndësishme kulturore të popullit shqiptar. Ky koleksion përmban mbi 100 vëllime, që përbëjnë vepra të plota (dorëshkrime) dhe 17 fragmente. Kodikët e Shqipërisë, nga të cilët më i vjetri është “Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit”, janë një fond me rëndësi për historinë e zhvillimit të letërsisë së vjetër biblike.Gjitha keto pjese te rendesishme te folklorit shqiptar, shqipes se hershme te shkruar,jane nje shtyse e  madhe per vazhdimin e letersise shqiptare.Keto vepra,u bene inspirim per autoret e  rinje,te cilet ne saje te tyre u njohen me te miren dhe me te keqen ne art.Keto vepra,nuk ishin nje frymezim vetm per letersin shqipe,por ato u bene shtyse edhe per kinematografine,beletin e shume fusha te tjera te artit shqiptare.Duhet thene,se shume intelektuale te rilindjes shqiptare u arsimuan dhe u ndikuan me frymen evropiane te asaj kohe  por prape nuk harruan folklorin.Nga keto gojedhena jane  krijuar vepra me fame boterore,sic eshte Ismail Kadare,i cili shkroi veprene  e tije “Kush e solli Doruntinen”duke u bazuar tek gojedhena.Nje rast tjeter eshte ai i Mitrush Kutelit,i cili mjaft elemente të rrëfimeve të tij i mori nga folklori toskë, siç i kishte dëgjuar në fëmijeri dhe i shfrytëzoi për të rikrijuar motive të kthjellëta të jetës së fshatit,Nder keto vepra ku Kuteli beri folklorin pjese te krijimtarise se tije,mund te permendim: Ago Jakupi e të tjera rrëfime, , një përmbledhje me shtatë rrëfime për jetën fshatare; Kapllan Aga i Shaban Shpatës. Rrëfime-Rrëfenja etj,.Nje tjeter poet,qe ne veprat e tije spikasin , lidhjet e ngushta me letërsinë gojore eshte Fishta, , ndonëse disa autorë e kanë kritikuar Fishtën për 'folklorizëm', për imitim të folklorit, pa mundur të krijojë një poemë të vërtetë epike.Vlen te permendet se Fishta është frymëzuar fuqishëm nga poezia gojore shqiptare , si dhe  nga ciklet e poezisë heroike të quajtura Këngë kreshnikësh kur shkruajti Lahuta e malcís.. Një poet tjetër i dhënë me mish e me shpirt pas folklorit ishte Bernardin Palaj. Palaj është edhe autor lirikash klasike dhe elegjike, në pjesën më të madhe të botuara në vitet tridhjetë në revistën françeskane Hylli i Dritës..Folklori eshte dhe do te mbetet nje pasuri e pacmueshme per shqiptaret,dhe do te vazhdoje te jete frymezim per artiste ne te ardhmen,ashtu sic ishte ne te shkuaren…
Autori: Enis Bera.

----------

